

Ask HN: Please review my first app for iOS: iDeas for Writing - tomeumasco

Hi everyone,<p>I've just released a productivity iOS app that is a writing workshop with creative triggers and writing exercises.
I've tried as much as I could for the app is out of bugs although, of course, you never know   ^^    If you find any bug I'd be grateful if you tell me<p>But I'm specially interested in:<p>- The look of the UI. We've tried to do it nice for the users. What do you think?<p>- Do you find the creative triggers inspiring? (or creative? :p)<p>- We've add a lot of writing exercises in the workshop section of the app. We think these exercises are useful for take the most of the creative triggers and both together may be the strong point of the app. Am I wrong?<p>- We did our best, but we are spanish and our english might not be very good sometimes. If you realize something is wrong or misspelled, you can let us know and we’ll fix it.<p>We've already planed several improvements for the next update, such as:<p>- Adjust the age in the trigger of characters (the average is too high)<p>- Enable the change of the language inside the app (for now it's avalaible in english and spanish)<p>And we want to add more exercises and word combinations for the triggers in the future.
If you want to suggest anything else for us to change it, just let us know   ;)<p>Here's the link to itunes:<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/ideas-for-writing/id529876147?mt=8<p>And here you have some promo codes:<p>J3YM4J4EPKJT<p>ETKMLF6NKAMA<p>W7HAJNWLKAET<p>WJPMY7WL97RX<p>R4YRKFPEKKY6<p>Thank's a lot. I really apreciate your feedback.<p>Tomeu Masco
======
chubs
I had a quick look at the screenshots, looks like a great idea to me. What if
you made a social bent to it? Like 'words with friends' but 'stories with
friends' ? Eg, the app comes up with a random first paragraph, then you have
to write a paragraph, then your friend writes a paragraph, and so on. Could
make for some hilarious stories!

